
Podcast for Engineering Managers - womitt
https://codingsans.com/engineering-management-podcast
======
fred_is_fred
I can't find this in my usual podcast app, is it only on Soundcloud?

~~~
shekhardesigner
There was a delay in the Apple podcast approval, available now -
[https://podcasts.apple.com/hu/podcast/level-up-
engineering/i...](https://podcasts.apple.com/hu/podcast/level-up-
engineering/id1482889491)

Other apps/platforms are still reviewing the submission as per the maker.
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/level-up-engineering-
podca...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/level-up-engineering-podcast)

